# Brotherly Advice



## bro.whitec (Dec 24, 2014)

December 20th, 2014 I was raised by the sublime to my 3Rd degree, is there any advice your brothers can give me in regards to my need travels and journey ahead of me?


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 24, 2014)

Congratulations on being Raised to the Sublime Degree. Your next step should be to learn your lodge's Work and assist in Degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 24, 2014)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted brother.

The third is the end of the degrees and also the beginning of your new more spiritual life.  Not the same as other types of symbolic rebirth but at the same time similar in pattern.  During your degrees you put yourself into the hands of trusty friends and stepped out in faith in them.  Now you are the trusty friend that others will put their faith in - It sounds and is simple.  Sometimes simple isn't easy - Here's a pickaxe.  There's a mountain.  A little to the east please.  Simple may be hard but it's worth it.


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you brother, appreciate the input.


----------



## tldubb (Dec 25, 2014)

Always seek knowledge. .


----------



## bro.whitec (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you brethren.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 26, 2014)

As the other brethrens have said seek more knowledge. I would also suggest that you look at what you can offer your lodge other then just being a member of the lodge. Determine what your greatest assets will be to the lodge and the growth of the lodge. Become a active member from the early beginning of your masonic walk in time will become your legacy.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 26, 2014)

Congratulations brother, keep you eyes and ears open and you will learn well.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 28, 2014)

Read as much as you can. Be patient and listen much more then you speak. Be sure to visit other lodges to see how they perform the work.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 29, 2014)

Remember how, as a young man, a day came when you realized just how much you DON'T know?
Being raised is alot like that. It's not the end of the journey, just the end of the formal instruction. Now is when you begin to learn how to apply what you've been taught. The real light descends slowly upon you during your travels.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 31, 2014)

jwardl said:


> Remember how, as a young man, a day came when you realized just how much you DON'T know?
> Being raised is alot like that. It's not the end of the journey, just the end of the formal instruction. Now is when you begin to learn how to apply what you've been taught. The real light descends slowly upon you during your travels.


It's like Bruce Lee said, it the journey that matters, not the destination.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Jan 12, 2015)

Stay thirsty my brother , keep that burning desire for liGht


----------



## Adolphus Greenlee (Jan 29, 2015)

The SubLime is the last true conferred.  





mrpierce17 said:


> Stay thirsty my brother , keep that burning desire for liGht


----------

